# Mr In Between --- 5th Wheeler Wanted



## Fugglestick (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi all

Having now sold our beloved Hobby 750, we are looking for a 5th wheel, ideally a dreamseeker, Globe stormer of Celtic Rambler.

I have a tow vehicle so cash waiting for a 5th wheel. If anyone knows of one or someone who wants to change/upgrade would be most appreciated.

Thanks

Fuggs


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally I feel this is a mammoth mistake Fuggs. But thats just my take.

There is always The Fifth Wheel Company in Wales. Will try and find a website.
I have a friend staying with them in a borrowed van. 

Ray.


----------



## Fugglestick (Aug 30, 2007)

*Mr In between*

Hi Ray

Thanks for the reply. We thought long and hard about getting rid of the Hobby, but the paint wasn't the best, it was showing signs of age, and getting spares was nigh on impossible. Also, that's the problem with "having your shell on your back", when you get to site its a pain getting about, unless you take a smart or something on a trailer, then there are two lots of every cost.

Plus, my normal day to day car, Mitsubishi, was having the Road tax hammered by the government each year, so we think the 5er gives us the best option. Doesn't mean a 5er its suites everyone of course.

Cheers

Fuggs


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Fuggs.
I know what you mean about the paint. Mine has some 'corrosion' on a couple of aluminium trim strips, window frames and the hab door. But it's not so bad I need to deal with it yet.

Haven't needed many bits yet but the one thing I thought would be a problem was the shower tap. It took several weeks and cost over £60 but it came OK.

I have a friend who always has fivers and we cross swords all the time. I have watched him take ages to set up and de-camp but he insists motorhomes are just as bad. 

I can only agree about the space and second vehicle. But as you will find siting a fiver takes some getting used to. 

Anyway, good luck and let us know how you get on.

Ray.


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

my daughter has a fifth wheel, before that she camped with me a few times in our motorhome with the grandchildren, she bought her Globestormer from Wales, collected it herself with a friend (hubby is in the army and wasn't able to get the time away) she says it was the best thing she ever did collecting it from Wales and going through the hand-over with the dealers herself, as hubby would never have allowed her to drive it! We have been away with them and she is sited and parked up in no time at all. It is really lovely, plenty of room, beautifully built, really good after sales help if any problems occur. If we were 20 yrs younger we would def. have one.
Lindjan


----------



## pete_b (Jul 13, 2010)

I am looking in to going full time in a 5er as you say one vehicle to maintain/tax/insure/mot, you unhitch and you have a usable vehicle + you get shed loads more space with the slide outs.
I did find that it was not recommended on here as most said I would need a motor home to full time as no one does it in a 5th wheel/they are too long and a pain to park.
As far as I can see you get a much better deal with a fifth wheel

Pete


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Fuggs, I highly recommend that you contact a fifth wheel company and have a trial run.

I felt the same as you and purchased a fifth wheel unit in February this year, I thought I had done the best thing since sliced bread, we went away for a couple of weekends and I loved it, The wife hated it.

It is brilliant once you are sited, and everything is set up, BUT, on both occasions we had problems setting up and siting on both occasions, on one we also had a problem getting out of the site and it took three reverses to manage it, We had booked the ferries etc for our annual European tour so I had to sell and get a replacement MH within 5 weeks, I did it (Only Just).

I will now state that I am glad I did, There is no way we could have done what we did and gone where we did with a Fifth Wheel.

We also got a "Toad" a Peugeot 206 Estate as a Towed car, It is the best thing I have ever done in my life, I couldn't tell it was there and a number of times we had to look as we went round corners to see if it was still there, We have done 2468 miles in MH and 732 miles in the car, The best Holiday I have ever had.

And the wife ?. She agrees.  


We bought an Autotrail Delaware and it is a fantastic bit of kit, when we get back to UK we are going to look for a permanent replacement as this one is only a 3 berth with 2 seat belts, we need 4 berth with 4 seat belts.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Why not have a car and caravan, at least you can turn a caravan around and face it any way you like if it has a Motor mover fitted you can use it to turn it on the spot or manouver it where you want it ,just like a Motorhome, I mean why face a hedge when you can look out to sea ?

Tony A.


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

I can't comment on internatial travel but the for the UK there really is no better than a 5th wheel. We got ours from calder leisure (countrylite 26RK) and not only was it cheaper than the ones from Wales, they are larger too.

We go away every weekend (80% of the time its wild camping) and as yet we've NEVER had a problem getting it in. Setting up is also easy and takes less than 10 mins start to finish (admittedly we get a lot of practice because we go away so much).

For the record, the 5th wheel is the first thing I've ever towed and we didn't opt for the driver training as we had to get home (scotland is a long long way away!) yet I manage to reverse it down an s shaped drive with neighbours cars on each side.

Close friends have RV's and whilst they save you 10 mins on set up and drive away, they don't have the added benefit of being able to unhitch and drive off. 

Stick to your guns, but make a note to look at the calderleisure site ( then sit back and imagine yourself in one of the relax and recline chairs!)

Good luck, you'll never look back

Homer


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

As I have already stated, Go for a trial first.

I am a very experienced HGV driver and have a class 1 (Articulated vehicle) driving license which I have held for some 30 years.

Whilst exiting the site at Ashbourne there was a tight bend on the exit with Railway sleepers as edgings, It took at least three reverses to get into a suitable position for driving out cleanly, This entailed reversing into a loading bay which was empty at the time but usually they have staff vehicles parked there.

Now as Hsimpson has stated he uses it for wildcamping but don't forget that wildcamping is illegal in the UK.

I agree with setting up being easy, Not quite as easy as a MH but yes it is easy.

As for just unhitching and driving away, Yes, But again not as easy as unhitching a "Toad" and driving away.

Other things to take into consideration.

You cannot use them on Aires.
You cannot just pull up and mash a cuppa, You have to exit and in some cases extend slide out.
also think about water, Ok you may have more storage but if situated for a few days you will need to refill, think about how far away taps may be.
The vast amount of our travel this year across Europe could not have been done in a Fifth wheel unit.

I was like you set on a fifth wheel if you look at these topics you will see how much, I was also as sick as a pig when wife said she wasn't going to travel in it, But now, I am extremely glad.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-73767-.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-79465-.html

:roll:


----------



## Hsimpson (Apr 9, 2008)

As usual Les you speak a lot of sense, although I'm surprised you're "extremely glad" go to back to a pokey motorhome ! :wink: 

Wildcamping is illegal and is a point well made, although I use the term to define camping with no electric hook up rather than the true essence of the term (we compete at dog shows each week as opposed to just parking up when we want to).

As with all forms of camping/motorhoming its got to be what suits you, and there really is no substitute for having a trial first. 

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Fugglestick (Aug 30, 2007)

*Mr In Between*

Hi all

Thanks for the comments, and lots of sound advice. Having toured Europe years ago with van and Saab, and too many years to think of towing trailers, towing isnt a problem. 
Our Hobby750 was 27ft ish, and by the time we hung a trailer and smart car on the back, there was plenty of places in UK we couldnt get. So had to think about the 5ver very carefully.

Went to 5thwheelco Wales, was received most hospitably, and spent the whole day poking around the 5vers and went out with a Dreamseeker behind a new navara. Boy was I surprise...walked away from my Hobby in performance and every bit as stable, being hitched in the middle of the tow truck so to speak as opposed to being hung on the towbar. Setting up was so easy. Drop tail gate, line up and reverse. Navara has a reversing cam so does the 5ver so all easy really. Up tailgate, connect power lines, just like a caravan, then retract electric legs. [5ver not mine..] a matter of minutes, and quicker that the Hobby especially mucking around with levelling chocks. So.. we have gone for it. Bought the Globestormer, waiting for the new navara [November.......] the we are off..somewhere, dont know where, anywhere.

The slide out takes about 6 seconds and is operated from the door, our Hobby had the door on the offside, so a bit scarey sometimes. I really dont think the access during "tea breaks" stacks up, other than walking from the truck to the 5ver. We shall see. Thanks again all.
Fuggs


----------

